# Dry Vs Liquid Malt Extract



## red ghost (26/6/11)

Hi All,
is there any difference between dry and liquid malt extract?

cheers


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/11)

Malt extract is made by mashing grain malt, sparging, boiling, whirlpooling etc just the same as if it was being made into beer.
Then for liquid it is vacuum-boiled to remove the water until it is 80% solids
Dry malt extract is made like they do instant coffee or dried milk, by spraying into very hot dry air which nukes it into a powder. 

*Liquid:*

advantages: very many versions available, as per the Thos Coopers range and the German range from CraftBrewer.
disadvantages: must be fresh otherwise it can darken and get off flavours very quickly. Especially if buying from a LHBS with low turnover and premises not air conditioned.

*Dried*

advantages: very consistent quality and colour, suitable for pale beers as it is stable and doesn't darken
disadvantages: mostly available in only 2 colours, light and dark, although a few new varieties are coming onto the market such as dried oat malt extract etc. 

Anecdotally I have found that LDME can give a fierce chill haze. I would imagine that they didn't build those factories to serve the relatively small home brew market - most extract would go to Sarah Lee, Arnotts or Mars Bars and chill haze formation isn't anywhere on their radar. 
Use of Polyclar soon fixes. If I were extract brewing again, I'd go the LDME in 25k sacks. 

B)


----------



## red ghost (26/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> Malt extract is made by mashing grain malt, sparging, boiling, whirlpooling etc just the same as if it was being made into beer.
> Then for liquid it is vacuum-boiled to remove the water until it is 80% solids
> Dry malt extract is made like they do instant coffee or dried milk, by spraying into very hot dry air which nukes it into a powder.
> 
> ...




Nice reply, thank-you sir..


----------



## kelbygreen (26/6/11)

Yes, As bribie says if you buy dry malt extract in bulk its usually bintani brand and its not made 100% for brewing yes it works and it produces nice beer and at $110 for 20kg its at a good price! But Briess make a HUGE! variety of liquid and dry malt extract and its made for brewing, I think I got quoted $185 for a sack and its in pounds so its about 22.5kg from memory still good as its about $14 a kg to buy by the kg. It will produce a much better beer and there line is good HERE! is the briess site MHB has them and has all in dry extract to also had one or two not listed there.


----------



## chrisherberte (29/6/11)

Where do you get a sack of Bintani LDME for $110 ? Checked sponsors, no joy.


----------



## Pennywise (29/6/11)

I used to get mine from G&G, can't find it on their site but they do sell it (or only just stopped selling it if they no longer do), think it was about $120. Not much good to you up there though, give Craftbrewer a call, if they're too far for you I'm sure Ross will point you in the right direction of where you could source it near you


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/11)

Ross will sell you a sack of LDME I'm sure I saw one being purchased by a customer when I was in at Craftbrewer yonks ago. Don't forget the website is only the tip of the iceberg, as you will discover to your cost $$$$$$$$$$ if you ever venture past those famed portals


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/6/11)

A long time ago in my kit and kilo days I progressed to extracts and as noted above I found the dry extract to be much better quality than the liquid, it was lighter in colour for a start and I found the flavour of the finished beer preferable to the liquid extract, really good for my first attempts at Lagers and Pilsners.


Andrew


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/11)

Great to see you back the last week or so Andrew & trust all is ok :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> Great to see you back the last week or so Andrew & trust all is ok :icon_cheers:



Cheers Bribie, all is good. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## RickyC (29/6/11)

25kg sack of the Bintani LDME from Craftbrewer is $137.50 ($5.50 per kg) from memory + delivery.

Just brewed an APA with it, tasted it from the secondary on Sunday, all seems good thus far. Will know for sure in 2 weeks when it's ready to drink.


----------



## brocky_555 (29/6/11)

MHB sold me a bag of bintani malt for $110 a few months ago. I bought one when I was in his shop and have been using it in all my brews and have been very happy with it. Price may be pick up only mind you.


----------



## chrisherberte (29/6/11)

I PMed Ross and although not indicating anywhere Craftbrewer does do 20kg for $110: "Please enter 20kg into your cart & progress to checkout - the site will sack price automatically & give you the postage options/prices."


----------

